# Require a new wheel cleaner.



## Scott_Mack (Mar 21, 2014)

My detailing range doesn't really extend outside the realms of Chemical Guys, Autobrite and Auto Finesse, but i am struggling to find a wheel clearer that i find amazing? (I haven't tried all the options these companies supply only a couple)

I was just wondering what is the best wheel cleaner out there? Haven't tried AutoBrite Very Cherry or CG Wheel Gel, I've read good reviews about them


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

If you seal/wax your wheels then there wont be any need to use a wheel cleaner.

However i love the Mainz Car Care wheel cleaner, it requires aggitation but cleans them so well.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Autosmart smart wheels for me


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I like demon wheels or wonder wheels purple


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Poorboys spray and rinse. Schokingly, it actually works, and no acids


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have got both Planet Polish and CG wheel guard and like them both one on top of 'tuther
Dave


----------



## Scott_Mack (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers guys, as soon as wheel sealing was mentioned i bought CG wheel guard


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Autosmart Smartwheels & Carchem Revolt = a great combo :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car Chem Revolt is amazing. Fantastic cleaning power.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Car Chem Revolt is amazing. Fantastic cleaning power.


Another one for Revolt too. Once you use it, everything pales into insignificance!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Linuxmanju here cleaned his wheels with Werkstat Prime yesterday and I was shocked by the amount of metal pop and gloss on the wheels. An excellent cleaner and added massive amount of gloss to the wheels.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Aftertrying many wheel cleaners i have settled on AF imperial, works really well.

Good bit of Iron-x if they have caked on brake dust. 

FOr my own wheels though, usually use snowfoam and then a bit of whatever shampoo I am using. Its great what a decent rim protection can do.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> Poorboys spray and rinse. Schokingly, it actually works, and no acids


I was under the impression this is Acid based. PB advise the same.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/poorboys-spray-and-rinse-cat4.html


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Flakey said:


> Linuxmanju here cleaned his wheels with Werkstat Prime yesterday and I was shocked by the amount of metal pop and gloss on the wheels. An excellent cleaner and added massive amount of gloss to the wheels.


Interesting thanks but I thought Prime is also used as a partial paint cleaner so would this not remove any wax/sealant
May give it a go though
Dave


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Sonax full effect is very good


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> Sonax full effect is very good


+1
best wheel cleaner i've used thus far


----------



## Ki55 (Jul 3, 2013)

d7ve_b said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel.


+1 from me


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

d7ve_b said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel.


Best I've used as well. Better than AF imperial, Wolfs brakes duster and Sonax full effect.

Sonax was good but I only managed to clean my wheels twice with the bottle, spray head is far to narrow, so decant it into another bottle if you can


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AS Smart Wheels/Espuma Revolution/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner :thumb:


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

AS Smart Wheels for me, comes in 5L containers, can be diluted down pretty well so lasts ages, I bought 5L almost 2 years ago now and still have at least 2L left!


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Orchard Autocare wheel cleaner worked well for me diluted down. Currently using up a stock of wheel cleaner from Lidl (w5) which is surprisingly good for the couple of quid for 750ml I paid. Doesn't cling like the Orchard though so I uses more product. Think Espuma Revolution is my next candidate though!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

DebbieOCD said:


> AS Smart Wheels for me, comes in 5L containers, can be diluted down pretty well so lasts ages, I bought 5L almost 2 years ago now and still have at least 2L left!


Autosmarts new Wheel Cleaner Concentrate is great stuff especially when used with a foaming sprayhead


----------



## maurice.cowell (Mar 21, 2013)

Sonax wheel cleaner is the best, I love the stuff. The Mother's product is good to, but it is on par with the Eagle One Wheel & Tire cleaner but at a much higher cost.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Bilt Hamber AutoWheel for me


----------



## adam1988 (Jan 22, 2013)

bilberry is good..


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

djgregory said:


> If you seal/wax your wheels then there wont be any need to use a wheel cleaner.
> 
> However i love the Mainz Car Care wheel cleaner, it requires aggitation but cleans them so well.


Oblivion? I used this yesterday for the first time,diluted 50/50 with water it worked really well :thumb:
Mike


----------



## TonyX5 (May 6, 2014)

+1 for Bilberry


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

I use Autobrite very cherry (non-acid) wheel cleaner in a Marolex spray bottle modified to spray as foam. Best for me yet! Bought 5L bottle of cherry 2 years ago, still got 4L left.

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...ump-sprayers/marolex-master-1500-sprayer.html

But have got CarChem Revolt and love this too!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Sonax Full Effect does a great job .


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

I have two preferred wheel cleaners at the moment:

1) Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel
2) Sonax Xtreme Full Effect

Both are excellent IMO.


----------

